# MAN THREATENS TO KILL OBAMA WITH SLINGSHOT



## scribe (Jun 14, 2015)

NEWS ITEM

A Secret Service agent has testified that a Wisconsin man charged with threatening to kill President Barack Obama said he planned to carry out an assassination with a slingshot.

Secret Service Special Agent Jeffrey Ferris testified Thursday at a detention hearing for 55-year-old Brian Dutcher of Tomah. He says Dutcher made the statement in an interview after being detained.

Prosecutors say Dutcher traveled to La Crosse, where Obama was scheduled to make a speech earlier this month. An affidavit says Dutcher told a library security guard he would "take (Obama) out" if he got the chance.

The Wisconsin State Journal reports defense attorney Joseph Bugni asked that Dutcher be released to a friend.

But Magistrate Judge Stephen Crocker ruled Dutcher was a danger and a flight risk and ordered that he remain in custody pending a trial.

(Associated Press)


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Yay


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

This isn't really about slingshots.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

That's pretty funny actually. Should sick this guy on Jeb Bush before he buys the election.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Threatening to use a slingshot for an assassination attempt is an obvious sign of mental deficiency.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Or Hillary Clinton for denying her way to the White House .


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Seriously this is all polititions need to put restrictions on slingshots. And that's not really funny.


----------



## scribe (Jun 14, 2015)

CJW: You're joking, right? U.S. "polititions" (sic) can't even bring themselves to put restrictions on high-powered firearms.

They're going to enact, what, a waiting period before you can go to the store and pick up your Marksman slingshot? Licensing requirements? Proficiency tests?

I wouldn't worry too much about that if I were you.
Besides, if they make the sale of slingshots illegal you can always go cut off a tree branch and snag some rubber tubing somewhere. . . .


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

They made blow guns and nunchakus a felony in Calif. so don't kid yourself. And a lot of cities you can't shoot a slingshot or air gun in your own backyard. If your neighbor turns you in they confiscate your slingshots or airguns.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

All this stuff is nothing new. CJW: you had to get your little political shot in there before you actually said something useful in subsequent posts. So allow me my shot... what you said was extremely stupid and unfounded. Just because you charge her with whatever you want -- true or not -- doesn't mean she survives simply by denying it. It means she survives because you were full of sh!t!

(And I don't plan on voting for her either. My reasons are a bit more intelligent, though.)

... how long before this thread is locked? Can't be fast enough for me.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

scribe said:


> CJW: You're joking, right? U.S. "polititions" (sic) can't even bring themselves to put restrictions on high-powered firearms.
> 
> They're going to enact, what, a waiting period before you can go to the store and pick up your Marksman slingshot? Licensing requirements? Proficiency tests?
> 
> ...


. Slingshots ,slingshot ammo,slingshot supplies cannot be shipped to the following counties or cities. Delaware-DoverAnd Wilmington ,Florida - ST Augustine ,Ilinois- Evergreen Park .New Jersey,New York -wrist braced, Massachusetts ,Minnesota -Deluth, Rhode Island, South Carolina-Charleston, Tennessee-Knoxville and Johnson city.Utah-Salt Lake county. Need I say more.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> All this stuff is nothing new. CJW: you had to get your little political shot in there before you actually said something useful in subsequent posts. So allow me my shot... what you said was extremely stupid and unfounded. Just because you charge her with whatever you want -- true or not -- doesn't mean she survives simply by denying it. It means she survives because you were full of sh!t!
> (And I don't plan on voting for her either. My reasons are a bit more intelligent, though.)
> 
> ... how long before this thread is locked? Can't be fast enough for me.


 anymore thenJeb Bush Buying the Election . Back at you. And if you noticed I'm not the one who made this post political with the first jab. But I guess you didn't have a problem with that. I guess that was intelligent in your mind.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

My opinion is we don't need another Bush or Clinton in the White House. So go ahead and insult my intelligence doesn't bother me a bit. I try not to insult people personally for their political views but to each his own.


----------



## scribe (Jun 14, 2015)

Can't imagine why this thread would be "locked." Sounds like unconstitutional censorship to me.

Wasn't supposed to be a political discussion, but since other people's $0.02 are now in the pot I'll just say . . . I am definitely pulling for Hillary.

Don't even think about mentioning Benghazi.

Over and out.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Really?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Cjw said:


> Seriously this is all polititions need to put restrictions on slingshots. And that's not really funny.


This very serious news, it is all politicians need to ban slingshots.... Hopefully this will not happen, but you never know.

This no joke, and I'm actually quite upset about this, all it takes is one to set the wheels of politicians in motion.

Let's hope this drops and fast.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

scribe said:


> CJW: You're joking, right? U.S. "polititions" (sic) can't even bring themselves to put restrictions on high-powered firearms.
> They're going to enact, what, a waiting period before you can go to the store and pick up your Marksman slingshot? Licensing requirements? Proficiency tests?
> I wouldn't worry too much about that if I were you.
> Besides, if they make the sale of slingshots illegal you can always go cut off a tree branch and snag some rubber tubing somewhere. . . .


Buddy, don't kid yourself..... We have no NRA backing us, it is a felony to own a blowgun in CA, don't think they won't do that for slingshots.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Phoul Mouth said:


> That's pretty funny actually. Should sick this guy on Jeb Bush before he buys the election.


This is NOT funny!

wll


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...anyone else notice an uptick in new members, not even a dozen posts in, making incredibly divisive threads...rather successfully?


----------



## scribe (Jun 14, 2015)

TENTACLE TOAST: Are you talking about me?


----------



## scribe (Jun 14, 2015)

TENTACLE TOAST: Are you talking about me?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Naw, man...you're a fixture round' here...we ALL know you...


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Yes, I sure have ... very strange.

...anyone else notice an uptick in new members, not even a dozen posts in, making incredibly divisive threads...rather successfully?

I Just saw the report, what a nut loop of a character.

http://lacrossetribune.com/news/local/man-planned-to-assassinate-president-with-a-slingshot/article_3f1e562c-aa85-533e-9ce1-3f7731613d74.html

This is just the kind of person we as slingshot folks don't want around !

wll


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 84566
View attachment 84567


Here is a picture of him and a picture of him using his slingshot .


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

scribe said:


> Can't imagine why this thread would be "locked." Sounds like unconstitutional censorship to me.
> 
> Wasn't supposed to be a political discussion, but since other people's $0.02 are now in the pot I'll just say . . . I am definitely pulling for Hillary.
> 
> ...


*Grandma Hillary is soaking her adult diapers worrying about the Trump freight train heading straight for the White House. 'Champion' my arse.*


----------



## scribe (Jun 14, 2015)

Trump is a buffoon. He has as much chance of being elected president as Sarah Palin.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

He reminds me of a sober Rob Ford.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Don't worry, Bernie will take her down ...

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

and why should you care that much, aren't you from Toronto ?

ya, right ...... LOL, LOL, LOL

wll


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Cjw said:


> Dayhiker said:
> 
> 
> > All this stuff is nothing new. CJW: you had to get your little political shot in there before you actually said something useful in subsequent posts. So allow me my shot... what you said was extremely stupid and unfounded. Just because you charge her with whatever you want -- true or not -- doesn't mean she survives simply by denying it. It means she survives because you were full of sh!t!
> ...


No one is mentioning me because it's common knowledge all the Bush's do is buy their elections. *cough* Florida *cough*


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

To bad the Dems tried everything to prove the election was stolen but they couldn't . Do your research . More than one news organization counted the votes and Bush still won. Do your research and not just drink the koolaid . I know facts to a lib are like kriptonite to superman. At least change your flavor. Associated press and USA today both said Bush would have won with the standards AL Gore wanted for counting the Votes. There were eight different News organization that checked this.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Cjw said:


> To bad the Dems tried everything to prove the election was stolen but they couldn't . Do your research . More than one news organization counted the votes and Bush still one. Do your research and not just drink the koolaid . I know facts to a lib are like kriptonite to superman. At least change your flavor. Associated press and USA today both said Bush would have won with the standards AL Gore wanted for counting the Votes. There were eight different News organization that checked this.


Cjw .... truer words were never spoken ;- )

wll


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Cjw said:


> To bad the Dems tried everything to prove the election was stolen but they couldn't . Do your research . More than one news organization counted the votes and Bush still won. Do your research and not just drink the koolaid . I know facts to a lib are like kriptonite to superman. At least change your flavor. Associated press and USA today both said Bush would have won with the standards AL Gore wanted for counting the Votes. There were eight different News organization that checked this.


I wrote up a big long reply but honestly, it isn't worth posting to someone who uses troll terms like "drink the koolaid". That one phrase alone proves there is no way to talk to you intelligently on the subject.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I was still waiting for something intelligent to be said. From people living in the past. And can't get over it. And with that believe and say what you want but you can't change the facts no matter how much you'd like to.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Cjw said:


> I was still waiting for something intelligent to be said. From people living in the past. And can't get over it.


Why would anyone bother? All you seem to do is attack people who bother to say anything on the subject of politics at all. All you want is a flame war and I hope no one gives it to you. But by all means, feel free to keep trying to start one.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

It's unfortunate people from the rIght & the left are so blinded by the skewed views & opinions of their respective parties & news channels that the name calling & put downs make it so far. You children need to take your balls & leave the playground. You should know by now that both parties suck. Go out & shoot a bit, get over it.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

JonM said:


> It's unfortunate people from the rIght & the left are so blinded by the skewed views & opinions of their respective parties & news channels that the name calling & put downs make it so far. You children need to take your balls & leave the playground. You should know by now that both parties suck. Go out & shoot a bit, get over it.


This x1,000,000...we all lose with a 2-party system; two sides to the same coin.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Tentacle Toast said:


> JonM said:
> 
> 
> > It's unfortunate people from the rIght & the left are so blinded by the skewed views & opinions of their respective parties & news channels that the name calling & put downs make it so far. You children need to take your balls & leave the playground. You should know by now that both parties suck. Go out & shoot a bit, get over it.
> ...


 Your right both parties suck, problem is as more and more people are on the Government dole their going to vote in which ever party gives them the most freebies so a third party doesn't have a chance. People talk about wanting change but only if it doesn't effect them.


----------



## scribe (Jun 14, 2015)

I need to point out two things:

1. I don't believe "more and more people (are going) on the government dole." Got some figures to back that up?

2. IF increasing numbers of Americans are being forced to rely on welfare, food stamps, etc., that would be because increasing numbers of U.S. corporations are moving their production to low-wage-no-benefits hellholes overseas, thereby denying jobs to their fellow Americans while at the same time urging those increasingly impoverished people to buy their foreign-made crap. It would not be unfair to call this treason.

There's only one word adequate to describe countries that allow this to happen: Stupid.

Republicans, of course, see nothing wrong with business screwing people, as long as profits are assured. They also want to end all government support for impoverished Americans and let them starve.

Democrats DO see something wrong with this system but have so far been too gutless to challenge Big Business.

What's a voter to do <sigh>?


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Phoul Mouth said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > Dayhiker said:
> ...


Buy elections!! In America??


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Calif has the highest amount of poverty of any state. Mainly Los Angeles. I'm all for helping people but as long as we keep importing poverty . How is it going to change.? And if more and more of the jobs are service related that pay next to nothing how is it going to change.? Everybody complains about big business but have no problem camping out for days to get the next I-phone. I think some people need help. But because of decisions you made in your life like dropping out of school , doing drugs having a bunch of kids before your even an adult . Why does that make it mine or yours responsibility to pay for it. I've been working since I was sixteen years old. And I'm in my fifties now. I've never expected you or anyone else to pay for anything for me. But than I never had a problem working hard and making my own way. Paid off 2 houses and put 2 kids through college. Every day we hire people that seem like their allergic to hard work. And when you talk to them they think the goverment should be paying their schooling ,health care and what ever else they need. They haven't learned yet there's no free ride buddy because If your not paying for it your neighbors are. No free ride. Oh and look it up US news and World report. And other sources quote ( more people receiving government assistance than ever before.) easy to find . Many news sites on the web. Not a secrete.


----------



## scribe (Jun 14, 2015)

Cjw: Sorry, but this is the same tired old "I'm all right, jack because I work hard and you're a lazy bastard" bushwa we hear all day long on FoxNews and from the mouths of Republican presidential hopefuls. It's entirely mythical, doesn't come close to addressing the real problem (see my post) and I've no patience for it.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

And I've got no patience for the other woe is me either so were even. We can agree to disagree. Have a nice day lets go do some shooting. Cause there's nothing we can do about it.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

wll said:


> and why should you care that much, aren't you from Toronto ?
> 
> ya, right ...... LOL, LOL, LOL
> 
> wll


*Scribe, you never did address this. Are you an ex-patriot? Canadian citizen? What horse do you have in this race? All I hear from you are the platitudes and cliches of a narcissistic egomaniac lefty who has all the right answers while everyone else is wrong; you're obviously blinded by your misguided sense of superiority. The upcoming election is going to burst a lot of bubbles. *


----------



## scribe (Jun 14, 2015)

I've been called a "narcissistic egomaniac lefty" by a specimen who calls himself "Monkeynipples."

Bwahahahaha!


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

scribe said:


> I've been called a "narcissistic egomaniac lefty" by a specimen who calls himself "Monkeynipples."
> 
> Bwahahahaha!


You're just acting like a juvenile troll. If you expect to get anything other than crap from people here, You may want to turn down the rhetoric a bit. On the other hand, you could keep it up & see how long your useless banter takes to accomplish getting you banned like so many others. I for one am betting on the latter. :wave:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

CJW, just for the record, I did not jump on you because I thought you made the first "political" statement. I jumped because you made the first *stupid and unsupportable *political statement. I didn't say what side I was coming from. Assume what you want to assume. Just like you do with Hillary Clinton. I am on the side of *intelligent *discussion -- your post was on the other side. I don't accept Benghazi,Benghazi,Benghazi!!! as an intelligent argument. Especially when a right wing congressional investigative panel found *nothing there. * So when you say she is going to deny her way into office, that is ipso facto freaking stupid. ... just wanted to clear that up.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

And just to clear it up not once did I say anything about Benghhazi. There's many other things she denies. So make another stupid statement. And do some research on not just whats on MSNBC or Fox News. And by the way she's not the only one I have issues with. Just to clear that up. Benghhazi sounds a lot like they stole the election they stole the election for 15 years the left wingers.i guess the right wingers must have stole the senate back too. But I've learned when people can't prove their statements they resort to personal attacks so attack away if that's what floats your boat.


----------



## scribe (Jun 14, 2015)

JonM: I posted "rhetoric?"

Exactly what is this "rhetoric" I posted?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

scribe said:


> I've been called a "narcissistic egomaniac lefty" by a specimen who calls himself "Monkeynipples."
> 
> Bwahahahaha!


Can't answer the question can you ?

wll


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

That fact that you are tyring to bait me like everyone else here proves my point. I don't play your silly game. It looks like you're still on the short bus sport :wave:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I've got family & a number of friends in Toronto; if its not THE most liberally "whooped" city in the world, it's a close second. Feminists & other "sjw's" have made life there so toxic, that only those with iron constitutions & steadfastness in their logic can escape without feeling great guilt for being white/male/straight/logical. I'm inclined to believe that this poor chap is a product of his environment...you can only cross your legs on the tram (you know, because "man spreading" is an offensive subconscious display of power from "the patriarchy") for so long before blood gets cut off to the vitals.

You'll never make hime think beyond his pre "scribed" narrative, & he's got an entire echo-chamber of hive-minded victims to draw endless, circular rebuttals from, instilled since pre-k. The best you can do is laugh & take pity, but any debate or argument will fall flat. It's nothing to do with being short-bus tier stupid...this is what he's been indoctrinated in since birth (assuming Toronto born & bred)...


----------



## scribe (Jun 14, 2015)

JonM: Obviously, all you know how to do is taunt and call names.

Apparently, in your blinkered, juvenile outlook, it is not permissible, in today's America, to express support for a presidential candidate not approved by FoxNews.

I'm not particularly interested in debating someone as pathetically poorly armed as you, so I'll just say, Hillary Clinton will be the next president of the United States.

The Republican Party has self-destructed - which intelligent people know is a boon for America.

Things are looking up.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

scribe said:


> Hillary Clinton will be the next president of the United States...


You're probably right, but that's due 100% to the female & minority vote; Bill was the first "black" president, & Hillary is a woman...women LOVE the idea of a woman president (they vote an physical appearance a high percentage of the time). Don't kid yourself thinking that it's going to be because she's the best qualified...look at Obama, for example...you think we'd be stuck with him if he wasn't black?

Your probably right, but it's not for the reasons you'd like it to be...


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow, that was so much fun!!

Maybe we should reconsider the "No Politics" rule around here.

If we talk about slingshots and the outdoors and camping and stuff like that we almost always get along and are friends. What fun is that?

If we talk politics then we get to disagree and start arguments that we can't solve and call each other names and walk away feeling worse about the forum and our fellow members. What a great idea!!

It's no like there's anyplace else on the internet where you can go and discuss this stuff and fight and disagree and get a hate-on for people that you don't actually know.

Oh wait...

Every other place on the internet is like that.

Maybe you can go there and do this because you're not doing it here.

This is the warning, next time I'm doling out warning points and stuff, which I really hate to do but I hate divisive political discussions more.

How 'bout we try to focus on what brings us together ?


----------

